# So who want's to go fishing?



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

So who wants to go fishing for the world famous Red River Cat fish. TenX and I are hoping to take out a few guys fishing when they come to Winnipeg for trials. So who is in? The big girls are not in the river yet but should be by trails and then this one will look small.


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

*re: fishing*

Wow what a fish ... kind of ugly.. lol do you eat them ? at any rate , wish I was going West would have loved to go fishing.

Melissa


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm heading out on the river this sunday to scope out the spots. 
hopefully i can put up some pics on monday to give everyone an idea of what to expect.

I think it would be fun if we put a little something on the table, like $5 a head and biggest fish wins the pot. 

Let us know so we can make sure we have enough spots in the boats.

allan


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

fear says I can go. I wonder what she wants? the five bucks thing sounds good to.


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Fishin's always nice!*

The big ones are there - I was in a boat that brought in a 39 incher with a 25 inch waist last year! Then again, even if you don't catch anything you can always eat the shrimp bait you've brought along.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

which one is the fish???


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Blah ... thats some ugly fish .... 


Come out to where the real Fishing is ... get yerself some Hali


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey Rich got room for one more????? When are you thinking of going out?

Kevin


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Rich,

I think Allan already booked my spot? I sure hope he did! We don't have anything like that here at home in the Maritimes!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

who wants to buy my license so i can fish?????

i want to fish so bad its not even funny. but i have no money and have to fix my bow first. pm me with your donations offerings and ill give you my info for a postal check. thanks




j/k about the donaions. but i really cant fish cause of the other reasons


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

I have room for you and the other Kevin. I was thinking on the Sunday after matchplay.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok this looks good. 

Sounds like we have few interested people. 
Rich i'm not sure how many spots you have in your boat. We can fish 4 in mine.

In my boat so far I have:
T-mod
Cdhunter
Tenex

And from what i see in Rich's is:
Kevin E.
Kevin B.
Rich


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

TENEX, you missed Trevor


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Canuck said:


> Hey Rich got room for one more????? When are you thinking of going out?
> 
> Kevin


Are you guys even sure you want bubba in the boat? Last story about Kevin & boats he was the only one that _didn't_ get hurt


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

nope i got him,

Thats who "T-mod" is. He knows its him.
as why I call him that, he can tell you if he wants :zip:

Allan


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

TeneX said:


> nope i got him,
> 
> Thats who "T-mod" is. He knows its him.
> as why I call him that, he can tell you if he wants :zip:
> ...


Now you know I'm going to ask:icon_1_lol:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

little update,

Went out on sunday, only managed to land one nice cat.
didn't measure it but was probably 30 - 32" 

did manage to catch a bunch of goldeye for cut bait for us.

the bite is starting to pick up nicely.

Allan


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Blah ... thats some ugly fish ....
> 
> 
> Come out to where the real Fishing is ... get yerself some Hali


Well, we rocked on the Springs and Koho on friday, but couldn't entice any halibut on saturday....

But we got a pile of salmon!


I'll be posting more after we finish bagging them later today! (and yes Mikey, I know. I drove right by your house and didn't leave you any....sorry about that!):darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Well, we rocked on the Springs and Koho on friday, but couldn't entice any halibut on saturday....
> 
> But we got a pile of salmon!
> 
> ...


Gravadlax anyone:drool: (See Mapleville College):wink:


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry Claude you can ask all you want. My lips are sealed too!:zip:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Well, we rocked on the Springs and Koho on friday, but couldn't entice any halibut on saturday....
> 
> But we got a pile of salmon!
> 
> ...


hey tc those look just like the ones at super store:wink: 

trials are in two weeks if you want to hook on to a red river horse. like Rich says the big girls are head for the river now, your invited to Pierre. We are a cultured group out here. Most of us have been to the Ballet, we all enjoy fine dining(even if some of us like hole in the wall places) and most of guys enjoy well aged beverages requiring percentiles to be printed on the labels. Come on guys you know you want to come even if it's for the Ballet.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> hey tc those look just like the ones at super store:wink:


They do look a bit like that, but mine came from here.....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

yeah! well our fish are coming all the way from here!
http://www.tobanexperience.com/grandbeach.php
ok in a round about way the river flows into the lake:embara:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

(I'm not 'dissin Manitoba there, CD....I lived in the Peg for over 7 yrs, and actually really liked the place. My brother still lives in Pinawa, works at the Whiteshell labs....). But, the fish are a tad bit bigger and funner in Rupert!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Twisted Canuck said:


> (I'm not 'dissin Manitoba there, CD....I lived in the Peg for over 7 yrs, and actually really liked the place. My brother still lives in Pinawa, works at the Whiteshell labs....). But, the fish are a tad bit bigger and funner in Rupert!


wasn't taken it as a diss tc lived for close to a year in Esquimalt on the base. All I will say is the fishing is different, not better or worse just different it would be like comparing fishing on the bow river (which I've done) and fishing on the Red, you can't the only part that is the same is you use rod and reels


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Well, we rocked on the Springs and Koho on friday, but couldn't entice any halibut on saturday....
> 
> But we got a pile of salmon!
> 
> ...



Tom I am gonna beat you with a stick .... Hell even a Stop at the Timmys on the north edge PG would have been nice ... I might even of bought you guys some coffee 

Glad you had a good time ... I going chasing Halis Aug long weekend


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

cdhunter said:


> wasn't taken it as a diss tc lived for close to a year in Esquimalt on the base. All I will say is the fishing is different, not better or worse just different it would be like comparing fishing on the bow river (which I've done) and fishing on the Red, you can't the only part that is the same is you use rod and reels


Aint that the truth ... I have fished both rivers as well ...lived in Calgary and my Brother was stationed in Shilo for a while, Sister in law family all lived in Rivers untill a few years ago (fairly convinced her Brother still owns the farm) (friend of mine lives in Tuelong..sp??? ... as well) 

But I will take Salmon, Halibut and other Ocean treats over them Fugly Catfish any day


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Tom I am gonna beat you with a stick .... Hell even a Stop at the Timmys on the north edge PG would have been nice ... I might even of bought you guys some coffee
> 
> Glad you had a good time ... I going chasing Halis Aug long weekend


Stick away Mikey, stick away...!

As a matter of fact, I do believe we did stop at Timmy's for a cup'a'Joe and some 'bits....

I'd love to stop and visit some time, but its already such a god awful long trip, its coffee, pee, and drive......

So, where were you when we were Shootin' for a Cause this year??


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

you know that is a tough decition each year .....same weekend a local club has their shoot ... do i support a local and keep shootin around here when times are hurtin ... or go out for a cause ... 

Next year I suspect I will out on Lake Isle and alternate years if possible

The timmies of which I speak is 2 kms away from my house due east


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

PM me your #, next year I'll call you on the way and _*maybe*_ have a fillet or two for you......





In exchange for some fine elk maybe?


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

what ya need elk fer ... I hunt my Elk an hour well maybe 70 mins from yer porch 
Yer on


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanx for the repair on the QAD TeneX. No luck for bear. But I'd go against anyone in a boat..... for kitties. I can stack'em up. Thanx again! I'll drop by the shop and give you the down low on the scents I got.


----------



## huntnorth (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice!

Need to try them some day:greenwithenvy:


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

*reggie's Cat*

got one the other day 35 1/2
5 min later got a 33


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

kco300 said:


> got one the other day 35 1/2
> 5 min later got a 33


Congrats on a fine catch! Wanted to go fishing this weekend, but we got so much rain that the rivers were too high and murky for trout...


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

A 37.5" from the red. I went out today and caught 13. 9 of them went over 34". I tied my personal best in length at 38", but this 37.5" took my heaviest cat to date EASY. From shore to boot:darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Sandilands said:


> A 37.5" from the red. I went out today and caught 13. 9 of them went over 34". I tied my personal best in length at 38", but this 37.5" took my heaviest cat to date EASY. From shore to boot:darkbeer:


Congrats! How much did it weigh? I'm guessing close to 20 pounds. 
Rivers are still too high around here for trout...:frusty:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice fish! 

good to see they're still biting, I was a little worried with the water level being high again.

Allan


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

TeneX said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> good to see they're still biting, I was a little worried with the water level being high again.
> 
> Allan


I had a buddy go out on Sunday and he caught 33 cats it should be good on Sunday. So how does 10 bucks a person and it total length from he boat wins? Must have pictures for each fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Well we took the boys fishing and I think I'm a better guide than an a FITA guy because we caught 55 Cats and the average length was about 28". Kevin Brayford caught 4 over 34" and Kevin Evans caught 2 over 34" and I only have one picture on my phone but we have more on a buddies camera. I dont know what hurts more my shoulders from the reeling in fish or laughing at the two Kevin's catching there fish. I'm posting one picture and the video to follow after we edit it to make it G rated video.


----------

